
Produce different behaviour in all versions of your language - lelf
http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/48898/produce-different-behaviour-in-all-versions-of-your-language
======
PaulHoule
I am amused that Python is the most popular language here, since the Python 2
to Python 3 transition was so badly botched. (Had it not been so botched, we
might be seeing Python 4 and Python 5 at this time.)

